# Kabul è caduta, l'Afghanistan in mano ai talebani



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2021)

Col ritiro della truppe statunitensi ed alleati, i Talebani in poco più di un paio di settimane hanno preso il controllo dell'Afghanistan. Kabul, ultima roccaforte del governo centrale, è caduta. A riportalo sono tutti i media.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Agosto 2021)

20 anni di guerra inutile. In un mese il paese torna ad essere quel che era prima, anzi, probabilmente addirittura peggio.
Vite perse per niente, soldi spesi senza alcun senso.

Su Reddit si trovano diverse immagini di Talebani che posano con fucili americani. Un bel upgrade per loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2021)

Quando cavolo è inutile l'apparato militare? 20 e passa anni poveri soldati morti ed in due settimane questi sono tornati al comando.

Un'altra storia di successo per gli USA ed i pecoroni che ci vanno dietro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2021)

Via il Covid, torna il terrorismo...


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Col ritiro della truppe statunitensi ed alleati, i Talebani in poco più di un paio di settimane hanno preso il controllo dell'Afghanistan. Kabul, ultima roccaforte del governo centrale, è caduta. A riportalo sono tutti i media.



Due settimane per conquistare un'intera nazione.

Giusto per far capire quanta voglia ha sempre avuto questa gente di vivere come il mondo civile.

Il bello è che noi insistiamo a volerli aiutare, e poi finisce che invece sono a loro a imporci i loro "modelli" di vita a casa nostra.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via il Covid, torna il terrorismo...


non credo c'entri molto con il terrorismo in realtà,,,è vero che i talebani si unirono ad Al Quada al tempo ma era piu per una sorta di lotta comune in Afghanistan

credo che ci sia una forte spinta popolare a favore dei talebani da quelle parti..


----------



## __king george__ (15 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Due settimane per conquistare un'intera nazione.
> 
> *Giusto per far capire quanta voglia ha sempre avuto questa gente di vivere come il mondo civile.*
> 
> Il bello è che noi insistiamo a volerli aiutare, e poi finisce che invece sono a loro a imporci i loro "modelli" di vita a casa nostra.


si credo che questo è vero..in quello specifico caso però non in tutto il mondo arabo

soprattutto nelle parti piu povere e piu periferiche del paese..i talebani sono piu una sorta di movimento rivoluzionario che terroristico anche se poi usano l'arma del terrorismo 

poi il tutto si incrocia con la religione e viene fuori una cosa anomala...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2021)

Che disastro Biden. Mi raccomando, ora finanziateli pure così torna sul serio il terrorismo tipo Isis.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Col ritiro della truppe statunitensi ed alleati, i Talebani in poco più di un paio di settimane hanno preso il controllo dell'Afghanistan. Kabul, ultima roccaforte del governo centrale, è caduta. A riportalo sono tutti i media.


Questa è semplicemente la prova che certe guerre non andrebbero combattute... E che se non hai una strategia politica di ampio respiro puoi essere pure la più grande superpotenza militare al mondo ma ti ritroverai a fallire...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non credo c'entri molto con il terrorismo in realtà,,,è vero che i talebani si unirono ad Al Quada al tempo ma era piu per una sorta di lotta comune in Afghanistan
> 
> credo che ci sia una forte spinta popolare a favore dei talebani da quelle parti..



Talebani, al qaeda, stato islamico... tutta stessa gentaglia...


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si credo che questo è vero..in quello specifico caso però non in tutto il mondo arabo
> 
> soprattutto nelle parti piu povere e piu periferiche del paese..i talebani sono piu una sorta di movimento rivoluzionario che terroristico anche se poi usano l'arma del terrorismo
> 
> poi il tutto si incrocia con la religione e viene fuori una cosa anomala...



Parecchi dissentono, ma sono incline a pensare che se questa gente la lasci in pace, loro non vengono a romperti le scatole.

Inutile tentare di civilizzarli, è come cercare di far diventare milanista un lobotomizzato indaista.

Vuoi davvero aiutarli? E allora invece degli aiuti umanitari, mandagli una cassa di Kalashnikov, che si divertono tra di loro. E poi compragli ogni tanto un po' di droga (che poi segretamente distruggi) per farli contenti.

L'unica cosa sensata che andrebbe fatta sarebbe tirare su un muro di qualche centinaio di metri attorno ai loro confini, in stile "1997 Fuga da New York".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che disastro Biden. Mi raccomando, ora finanziateli pure così torna sul serio il terrorismo tipo Isis.


Beh, Obama ha creato l'ISIS e lui ne è l'erede spirituale. Nulla di nuovo.

Non che gli altri presidenti americani abbiano fatto meglio comunque, tutti hanno contribuito a sporcarsi le mani di sangue.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Parecchi dissentono, ma sono incline a pensare che se questa gente la lasci in pace, loro non vengono a romperti le scatole.
> 
> Inutile tentare di civilizzarli, è come cercare di far diventare milanista un lobotomizzato indaista.
> 
> ...


D'accordo sul fatto che andrebbero lasciati in pace e sono sicuro che non romperebbero le balle.
Per quanto riguarda "Noi civili", alla fine tutte le società hanno bisogno del loro tempo. Gli occidentali ci hanno messo secoli, favoriti anche dalla rivoluzione industriale. Questo poveracci non hanno mai avuto un periodo tecnologico che avrebbe potuto contribuire al progresso socio-economico. Io credo che ogni civiltà e società abbia bisogno del suo tempo, se questi non vogliono più i talebani sta a loro fare una rivoluzione. Non serve a nulla gli interventi esterni che fanno più danni delle grandine. I francesi hanno fatto da soli la rivoluzione per togliere il Re e Maria Antonietta. Gli americani con gli inglesi ecc..
Una cosa è certa. Il problema di oggi non sono tanto i terroristi o talebani, ma sono i cinesi. Sono i terroristi più pericolosi di sempre.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> D'accordo sul fatto che andrebbero lasciati in pace e sono sicuro che non romperebbero le balle.
> Per quanto riguarda "Noi civili", alla fine tutte le società hanno bisogno del loro tempo. Gli occidentali ci hanno messo secoli, favoriti anche dalla rivoluzione industriale. Questo poveracci non hanno mai avuto un periodo tecnologico che avrebbe potuto contribuire al progresso socio-economico. Io credo che ogni civiltà e società abbia bisogno del suo tempo, se questi non vogliono più i talebani sta a loro fare una rivoluzione. Non serve a nulla gli interventi esterni che fanno più danni delle grandine. I francesi hanno fatto da soli la rivoluzione per togliere il Re e Maria Antonietta. Gli americani con gli inglesi ecc..
> Una cosa è certa. Il problema di oggi non sono tanto i terroristi o talebani, ma sono i cinesi. Sono i terroristi più pericolosi di sempre.



Assolutamente d'accordo su tutto, e in special modo sui mostri gialli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Col ritiro della truppe statunitensi ed alleati, i Talebani in poco più di un paio di settimane hanno preso il controllo dell'Afghanistan. Kabul, ultima roccaforte del governo centrale, è caduta. A riportalo sono tutti i media.


Sta evacuando anche il nostro personale diplomatico che attualmente si trova nell'aeroporto di Kabul, ultima roccaforte occidentale in Afghanistan. 
Sono in attesa di un aereo dell'aeronautica militare italiana.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Agosto 2021)

È una sconfitta pesantissima per la NATO, gli americani hanno riconsegnato il paese ai talebani dopo vent'anni. 
Sia Trump che Biden hanno gestito malissimo il ritiro delle forze di occupazione, è a tutti gli effetti un Vietnam 2.0


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Agosto 2021)

Che bello, una bella scusa per gettare altri miliardi in nome dell'esportazione di democrazia. Mi raccomando


----------



## gabri65 (15 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È una sconfitta pesantissima per la NATO, gli americani hanno riconsegnato il paese ai talebani dopo vent'anni.
> Sia Trump che Biden hanno gestito malissimo il ritiro delle forze di occupazione, è a tutti gli effetti un Vietnam 2.0



Trump o Biden, non che abbiano fatto bene, ma che alternative ci sono a questo punto.

L'errore è stato commesso lustri fa, prima la Russia, poi gli ammerigani. E le pecorelle occidentali dietro. Su Biden poi lasciamo stare, ce ne sarebbero da dire, visto che era il messia di una nuova era, anche qui la gente si stracciava le vesti.

Il problema è che se vai lì, devi andarci con le atomiche e combattere una vera guerra, e radere al suolo tutto. Non portare la "solidarietà", la tecnologia e le caramelle, che loro le buttano nel cesso. Stiamo parlando di uno stato che è a livello di popolo barbaro di qualche millennio fa. Prendi un talebano, e lo termini, senza tanti discorsi.

Mi spiace essere polemico, ma questo è il prodotto delle grandi religioni da rispettare (e per le quali noi diamo pure il permesso di costruire le moschee in casa nostra, n.d.r.). Ma guai a parlare di guerra e violenza contro le altre religioni, mica sta bene, è da nazisti, si vince invece con il "porgi l'altra guancia". Questo è il risultato del tanto decantato buonismo, da levarsi il cappello. Abbiamo pagato con vite umane e miliardi in denaro usciti dalle nostre tasche per questi qua.

Poveri noi. E poveri loro, almeno quei pochi che vorrebbero un'altro tipo di vita.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Questa è semplicemente la prova che certe guerre non andrebbero combattute... E che se non hai una strategia politica di ampio respiro puoi essere pure la più grande superpotenza militare al mondo ma ti ritroverai a fallire...


Oppure che se inizi una guerra e non sei pronto a tutto, puoi fare a meno di iniziarla.

E puoi vincere una guerra, ma perdere la pace.


----------



## vota DC (15 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È una sconfitta pesantissima per la NATO, gli americani hanno riconsegnato il paese ai talebani dopo vent'anni.
> Sia Trump che Biden hanno gestito malissimo il ritiro delle forze di occupazione, è a tutti gli effetti un Vietnam 2.0


Hanno solo tolto la foglia di fico. Le forze governative e armate afghane avevano permesso ai talebani di prendersi tutte le zone attorno alle città.....perché nelle città c'erano le forze militari straniere. Massimo Fini aveva fatto notare nel 2002 quando i talebani erano fuggiti in Pakistan che Karzai se gli andava bene faceva il sindaco di Kabul.

Stavolta non c'era proprio niente. I russi hanno introdotto la repubblica persuadendo il cugino del re a fare un golpe, poi lo hanno ammazzato per prendersi tutto il paese....gli americani sono andati lì invadendo e non avevano nessun appoggio presentabile: i signori della guerra erano troppo feroci e impresentabili (i talebani sono stati accolti come liberatori proprio a causa loro) e Karzai è.....il capo del partito della restaurazione della monarchia ma lo hanno costretto a improvvisarsi repubblicano invece che cercare di far tornare il re che almeno qualche sostenitore tra i vecchietti lo aveva.

Ricordiamoci poi che i talebani non potevano essere distrutti: il Pakistan li ha creati e continua a sostenerli tuttora ed è un movimento sia locale che inclusivo: non si disperdono negli altri paesi per esportare la loro rivoluzione e includono la maggior parte della popolazione invece che solo certi clan.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È una sconfitta pesantissima per la NATO, gli americani hanno riconsegnato il paese ai talebani dopo vent'anni.
> Sia Trump che Biden hanno gestito malissimo il ritiro delle forze di occupazione, è a tutti gli effetti un Vietnam 2.0


Ma che c'entra Trump, è Biden che ha creato questo casino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra Trump, è Biden che ha creato questo casino.


È di Trump la decisione iniziale del ritiro completo delle forze americane dall'Afghanistan.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Agosto 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Oppure che se inizi una guerra e non sei pronto a tutto, puoi fare a meno di iniziarla.
> 
> E puoi vincere una guerra, ma perdere la pace.


Giusto!!!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È di Trump la decisione iniziale del ritiro completo delle forze americane dall'Afghanistan.


Ritiro graduale e controllato. Non di certo lo scempio fatto da Biden, che ha portato a queste conseguenze.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ritiro graduale e controllato. Non di certo lo scempio fatto da Biden, che ha portato a queste conseguenze.


E' successa la stessa cosa ai tempi del Vietnam sotto Nixon quando gli USA se la diedero a gambe levate difronte all' avanzata dei vietcong. In ogni caso o gradualmente o celermente l' Afghanistan era destinato a cadere nelle mani dei talebani.


----------



## vota DC (15 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E' successa la stessa cosa ai tempi del Vietnam sotto Nixon quando gli USA se la diedero a gambe levate difronte all' avanzata dei vietcong. In ogni caso o gradualmente o celermente l' Afghanistan era destinato a cadere nelle mani dei talebani.


Gli USA in Vietnam erano molto radicati sostituendo nei fatti i francesi come colonizzatori, il governo sudvietnamita era ridicolo e corrotto ma aveva voglia di combattere ed esistere....nel 1973 gli americani avevano già cominciato il ritiro, c'erano le aziende e tutto quanto da mandare via, nel 1975 rimanevano civili e consiglieri militari. Comunque il governo sudvietnamita senza gli Usa è durato due anni e sono morti centomila vietcong prima di buttarlo giù....quello afghano è durato due giorni.


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Agosto 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Gli USA in Vietnam erano molto radicati sostituendo nei fatti i francesi come colonizzatori, il governo sudvietnamita era ridicolo e corrotto ma aveva voglia di combattere ed esistere....nel 1973 gli americani avevano già cominciato il ritiro, c'erano le aziende e tutto quanto da mandare via, nel 1975 rimanevano civili e consiglieri militari. Comunque il governo sudvietnamita senza gli Usa è durato due anni e sono morti centomila vietcong prima di buttarlo giù....quello afghano è durato due giorni.


La ricostruzione storica è esatta ma resta il fulcro del discorso. Alcune guerre non sono " vincibili" nemmeno se a combatterle ci metti la nazione militarmente più forte del pianeta.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E' successa la stessa cosa ai tempi del Vietnam sotto Nixon quando gli USA se la diedero a gambe levate difronte all' avanzata dei vietcong. In ogni caso o gradualmente o celermente l' Afghanistan era destinato a cadere nelle mani dei talebani.


Non possiamo dire come Trump avrebbe gestito il ritiro, magari sarebbe successo lo stesso. Io giudico i fatti e non le ipotesi e Biden ha oggettivamente fatto un disastro.


----------



## sacchino (15 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Col ritiro della truppe statunitensi ed alleati, i Talebani in poco più di un paio di settimane hanno preso il controllo dell'Afghanistan. Kabul, ultima roccaforte del governo centrale, è caduta. A riportalo sono tutti i media.


Bush, Osama e Trump che dicono? Siamo stati ******** per 20 anni?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Agosto 2021)

Non ne so abbastanza per dare un opinione su una cosa cosi complessa.
Ma di certo sanno da mesi e mesi che sarebbe finita così, evidentemente sta bene a tutti.


----------



## Shmuk (16 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ne so abbastanza per dare un opinione su una cosa cosi complessa.
> Ma di certo sanno da mesi e mesi che sarebbe finita così, evidentemente sta bene a tutti.



A parte ai Talebani e supporters, non sta bene a nessuno, semmai ce ne si fa una ragione.

Sicuramente immaginavano una risorgenza talebana, ma sono sicuro che non si aspettavano una disfatta così completa e così veloce da parte dello stato afgano,
una roba di gran lunga più "gagliarda" del blitz polacco di Hitler. Date una navicella ai mujaheddin, raggiungerebbero Marte (dio della guerra) in un mesetto. Appena qualche giorno fa giravano stime USA di una capitolazione di Kabul in 90 giorni, l'hanno presa in QUATTRO (4) GIORNI.


----------



## vota DC (16 Agosto 2021)

*Vero, però non è che hanno fatto chissà che battaglie né come grandi assalti con miriadi di morti e neppure grandi manovre di accerchiamento, le forze armate afghane proprio non avevano voglia di combattere, il capolavoro è appunto avere un'armata infinita di gente mentre gli altri pur avendo sulla carta i vari signori della guerra che hanno cacciato i russi non hanno combinato nulla.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> A parte ai Talebani e supporters, non sta bene a nessuno, semmai ce ne si fa una ragione.
> 
> Sicuramente immaginavano una risorgenza talebana, ma sono sicuro che non si aspettavano una disfatta così completa e così veloce da parte dello stato afgano,
> una roba di gran lunga più "gagliarda" del blitz polacco di Hitler. Date una navicella ai mujaheddin, raggiungerebbero Marte (dio della guerra) in un mesetto. Appena qualche giorno fa giravano stime USA di una capitolazione di Kabul in 90 giorni, l'hanno presa in QUATTRO (4) GIORNI.


Questo perché sostanzialmente l'esercito afghano quasi ovunque ha opposto una resistenza pressoché simbolica, per poi arrendersi o comunque lasciare campo libero ai talebani.

Abbiamo speso miliardi per armare ed addestrare l'esercito afghano, il risultato è stato questo. Qui siamo davanti ad una sconfitta totale della NATO sotto tutti gli aspetti.


----------



## danjr (16 Agosto 2021)

Non conquisti una nazione in 10 giorni senza il supporto della popolazione è il via libera dell’esercito avversario


----------



## Shmuk (16 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo perché sostanzialmente l'esercito afghano quasi ovunque ha opposto una resistenza pressoché simbolica, per poi arrendersi o comunque lasciare campo libero ai talebani.
> 
> Abbiamo speso miliardi per armare ed addestrare l'esercito afghano, il risultato è stato questo. Qui siamo davanti ad una sconfitta totale della NATO sotto tutti gli aspetti.



Per il rifornimento di armi e know how, oltre che di denari, i Talebani ringraziano.

Leggevo che le forze governative erano 300k contro un 75 k dei Talebani, senza contare la differenza di equipaggiamento. Un vero stato fallito.


----------



## Manue (16 Agosto 2021)

E' quello che vogliono loro fondamentalmente, 
una resa così rapita sarebbe impossibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2021)

Ci sono video di gente aggrappata alle ruote dell'aereo che poi cade nel vuoto dopo il decollo... roba da matti...


----------



## pazzomania (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci sono video di gente aggrappata alle ruote dell'aereo che poi cade nel vuoto dopo il decollo... roba da matti...


Sul serio?

Dio santo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2021)

*Comunicato ufficiale del governo cinese: "Siamo pronti per una collaborazione amichevole con i Talebani."*


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale del governo cinese: "Siamo pronti per una collaborazione amichevole con i Talebani."*





"Vorremmo tutto il mondo come l'Afghanistan (e ci stiamo impegnando in tal senso)."


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che disastro Biden. Mi raccomando, ora finanziateli pure così torna sul serio il terrorismo tipo Isis.


Trump ha preso questa decisione, che Biden ha solo reso esecutiva. 
Diciamo le cose come stanno, grazie.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Trump ha preso questa decisione, che Biden ha solo reso esecutiva.
> Diciamo le cose come stanno, grazie.


Le cose stanno che Biden ha all'improvviso ritirato tutte le truppe, mentre Trump lo voleva fare in maniera diversa. Così stanno le cose  .


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le cose stanno che Biden ha all'improvviso ritirato tutte le truppe, mentre Trump lo voleva fare in maniera diversa. Così stanno le cose  .


Ma se Trump ha detto che voleva tutti fuori dall'Afghanistan addirittura entro maggio ahah. 

Dai, se vuoi per forza criticare i dem e Biden perché ti stanno antipatici, almeno non diamo informazioni sbagliate.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma se Trump ha detto che voleva tutti fuori dall'Afghanistan addirittura entro maggio ahah.
> 
> Dai, se vuoi per forza criticare i dem e Biden perché ti stanno antipatici, almeno non diamo informazioni sbagliate.


Trump durante il suo mandato ha più volte delirato su molte cose, ma alla fine non ha fatto un minimo delle pazzie che diceva e quei pochi interventi militari sono stati irrilevanti per un possibile pericolo globale. Magari anche in questo caso ha delirato, non lo sappiamo. Sto Biden parla poco e quando agisce fa le cose peggiori.

Dopotutto, che dobbiamo aspettarci da uno che dice che non sa quello che firma...


----------



## vota DC (16 Agosto 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma se Trump ha detto che voleva tutti fuori dall'Afghanistan addirittura entro maggio ahah.
> 
> Dai, se vuoi per forza criticare i dem e Biden perché ti stanno antipatici, almeno non diamo informazioni sbagliate.


Non serviva fare come in Vietnam che ci sono stati due anni per tirare fuori tutti, bastava però cominciare già a gennaio a mandare poche persone per volta. C'è un articolo del 20 luglio che spiega come sia stata svolta la prima evacuazione in assoluto ( 2500 afghani interpreti e loro parenti) e servissero evacuare in totale 70000 persone.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Trump durante il suo mandato ha più volte delirato su molte cose, ma alla fine non ha fatto un minimo delle pazzie che diceva e quei pochi interventi militari sono stati irrilevanti per un possibile pericolo globale. Magari anche in questo caso ha delirato, non lo sappiamo. Sto Biden parla poco e quando agisce fa le cose peggiori.
> 
> Dopotutto, che dobbiamo aspettarci da uno che dice che non sa quello che firma...


Viva il populismo


vota DC ha scritto:


> Non serviva fare come in Vietnam che ci sono stati due anni per tirare fuori tutti, bastava però cominciare già a gennaio a mandare poche persone per volta. C'è un articolo del 20 luglio che spiega come sia stata svolta la prima evacuazione in assoluto ( 2500 afghani interpreti e loro parenti) e servissero evacuare in totale 70000 persone.


Lo sai che Biden si è insediato a Gennaio no?
È Trump che ha detto testualmente "entro maggio usciamo dall'Afghanistan", siglando un'intesa.
L'errore viene fatto a monte.

È inutile andare a cercare il colpevole, ma è necessario non omettere nulla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale del governo cinese: "Siamo pronti per una collaborazione amichevole con i Talebani."*


Non avevamo dubbi ...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

*L'ex presidente USA Donald Trump sul suo profilo Gab: "L'Afghanistan è il risultato militare più imbarazzante nella storia degli Stati Uniti. Non doveva essere così!".*


----------



## Mika (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale del governo cinese: "Siamo pronti per una collaborazione amichevole con i Talebani."*


Non me lo immaginavo guarda. Un altro paese amico anti-occidentale nella loro area a loro fa comodo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Agosto 2021)

Ma fatemi capire: quanto tempo dovevamo restare in Afghanistan? 100 anni?
Ma non sarà mica colpa della popolazione che ha la stessa forma mentis dei talebani?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Trump ha preso questa decisione, che Biden ha solo reso esecutiva.
> Diciamo le cose come stanno, grazie.



Biden è ridicolo, eddai. Una macchietta. Tutto tempo perso cercare di difendere questi personaggi.
Solo un mese fa diceva queste cose... roba da dimissioni immediate.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2021)

Nel frattempo a Kabul, boom di acquisti dei burka, negozi in tilt ancora prima che i talebani mettessero piede in città.

Chissà che ne pensano i buonisti pro-integrazione religiosa. Ah, giusto, mica si può dare contro l'integralismo musulmano, eh no, è da fascisti, mica si può toccare una religione nobile e che porta cultura, pace ed eguaglianza magari anche in casa nostra.

Guai, semmai va incentivato. Aisha Romano docet.

Le femministe che dicono? O forse si rischia il corto-circuito progressista, dove gli unici da attaccare sono i deboli uomini etero bianchi, occidentali e cristiani ...


----------



## vota DC (16 Agosto 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Viva il populismo
> 
> Lo sai che Biden si è insediato a Gennaio no?
> È Trump che ha detto testualmente "entro maggio usciamo dall'Afghanistan", siglando un'intesa.
> ...


Beh appena il 20 luglio i primi afghani li ha portati via. Faceva mille al giorno a partire da marzo e il gioco era fatto e lasciava per ultimi militari e ambasciatori.
Detto questo Biden si è insediato a gennaio ma l'oca giuliva Pelosi gli ha bloccato il parlamento per quella pagliacciata dell'impeachment.


----------



## Shmuk (16 Agosto 2021)

Per quanto riguarda il "se c'era Trump", sembra ci si scordi cosa fece lui con i Curdi.. stessa cosa, su scala più piccola.


----------



## danjr (16 Agosto 2021)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Trump ha preso questa decisione, che Biden ha solo reso esecutiva.
> Diciamo le cose come stanno, grazie.


Non sbagli, però sono sicuro al cento per cento che con Trump non sarebbe mai successa una cosa simile


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda il "se c'era Trump", sembra ci si scordi cosa fece lui con i Curdi.. stessa cosa, su scala più piccola.


Negli USA comunque non pensate ci sia solo il presidente, c'è il Pentagono che dà delle indicazioni guerrafondaie. Trump ha chiaramente scelto i pesci piccoli e non si può negare. I democratici, tramite Biden che è un povero burattino, seminano disordini le cui conseguenze sono spesso globali. Per il resto io sono pacifista e trovo veramente inutile questi interventi, che si rivelano fallimentari. 

L'unico intervento che ci vorrebbe, sul serio, sarebbe in Cina il cui governo sta vergognosamente passando liscio nonostante è responsabile della diffusione di una pandemia che ha ucciso e sta uccidendo milioni di persone.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden è ridicolo, eddai. Una macchietta. Tutto tempo perso cercare di difendere questi personaggi.
> Solo un mese fa diceva queste cose... roba da dimissioni immediate.


Dopo questa figura di emme epocale, l'assalto a Capitol Hill di Trump e già un lontano ricordo e chissà quanti disastri faranno prima delle elezioni del 2024 che il tycoon potrebbe seriamente pensare di vincere, visto che quello che fece a gennaio non è nulla rispetto a questo disastro. 

Da notare intanto il piddino bideniano Di Bella di Rainews 24 che è praticamente in lutto. Oggi pomeriggio al TG2, non faceva altro che sottolineare che "era stato Trampe", mentre poco fa al TG1 era tipo che gli fosse morto un suo caro e cercava di difendere il suo idolo dicendo che gli USA salveranno gli Afghani e cose così. 

Ancora ricordo quando al dibattito su Rainews metteva solo le dichiarazioni di Biden in sovrimpressione e non quelle di Trump.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

Chiamatemi complottista, ma io non parlerei di disastro di Biden, ma piuttosto dell'attuazione di un piano studiato e diabolico da parte di Kamala Harris che sta tentando di distruggerlo al fine di prenderne il potere. E quale cosa migliore di una mossa del genere che è oggettivamente disastrosa anche per i media più filo dem e sinistroidi che esistono.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2021)

*Trump su Gab continua ad attaccare Biden: "Il problema non è l'aver lasciato l'Afghanistan, ma il modo incompetente con cui si è fatto".*


----------



## gabri65 (17 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trump su Gab continua ad attaccare Biden: "Il problema non è l'aver lasciato l'Afghanistan, ma il modo incompetente con cui si è fatto".*



Tranquillo Trampe, senza di te in Afghanistan stanno già sperimentando "l'alba di una nuova era".


----------



## fabri47 (17 Agosto 2021)

*Trump: "Le elezioni corrotte del 2020 ci hanno portato qui. Se ero presidente, questo non sarebbe successo".*


----------



## Kayl (17 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma fatemi capire: quanto tempo dovevamo restare in Afghanistan? 100 anni?
> Ma non sarà mica colpa della popolazione che ha la stessa forma mentis dei talebani?


Esatto.

Biden ha detto che stavano là solo per prevenire attacchi terroristici negli USA, non per formare un governo, pensa te... La soluzione adottata per 20 anni dagli USA è stata "puntiamogli il fucile contro così non ci sparano" e poi se ne sono andati pensando che senza fucile continuassero a seguire gli ordini? Il problema è proprio questo con le occupazioni militari. Se non sbaglio Machiavelli stesso dice che quando si occupa un territorio con usi e costumi differenti bisogna fare piazza pulita e non lasciare traccia che possa perpetrare la vecchia mentalità per poi instaurarne una conforme a quella di chi ha "conquistato". Naturalmente non è una cosa applicabile nell'epoca attuale, ma se avessero semplicemente fucilato ogni talebano a vista e collaborato per instaurare un governo differente nel giro di 20 anni avrebbero potuto formare i giovani e aiutandoli ad avere una mentalità più aperta, quei giovani avrebbero poi educato e ispirato gli altri in quanto si sa, le pecore vogliono stare nel gregge, e in tal modo la popolazione stessa avrebbe con molta più buona volontà abbracciato le ideologie meno restrittive, e se la popolazione ha una mentalità, il paese è molto più difficile da conquistare perché non appoggiano chi si oppone alle loro idee. E invece si è deciso di stare solo coi fucili puntati, risultato? DISASTRO.

Che poi tanti ironizzano su Trump, ma lui è stato il primo a definire quello che facevano gli USA in politica estera come nulla più che un gigantesco spreco di soldi per non ottenere nulla, e infatti appena le truppe si sono ritirate in 4 giorni è tornato tutto come prima. Se anche fossero stati 100 anni solo coi fucili puntati non avrebbero cambiato niente, solo sprecato vite, risorse e denaro per non cambiare nulla e ha avuto ragione, come del resto pensano tutti i repubblicani, i quali hanno sempre detto che invece che buttare soldi nei paesi esteri l'america farebbe prima ad investire sulla sicurezza interna e sulle infrastrutture.


----------



## Kayl (17 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo Trampe, senza di te in Afghanistan stanno già sperimentando "l'alba di una nuova era".


"nella quale leoni e iene lavoreranno insieme per costruire un grande e glorioso futuro!"


----------



## gabri65 (17 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Biden ha detto che stavano là solo per prevenire attacchi terroristici negli USA, non per formare un governo, pensa te... La soluzione adottata per 20 anni dagli USA è stata "puntiamogli il fucile contro così non ci sparano" e poi se ne sono andati pensando che senza fucile continuassero a seguire gli ordini? Il problema è proprio questo con le occupazioni militari. Se non sbaglio Machiavelli stesso dice che quando si occupa un territorio con usi e costumi differenti bisogna fare piazza pulita e non lasciare traccia che possa perpetrare la vecchia mentalità per poi instaurarne una conforme a quella di chi ha "conquistato". Naturalmente non è una cosa applicabile nell'epoca attuale, ma se avessero semplicemente fucilato ogni talebano a vista e collaborato per instaurare un governo differente nel giro di 20 anni avrebbero potuto formare i giovani e aiutandoli ad avere una mentalità più aperta, quei giovani avrebbero poi educato e ispirato gli altri in quanto si sa, le pecore vogliono stare nel gregge, e in tal modo la popolazione stessa avrebbe con molta più buona volontà abbracciato le ideologie meno restrittive, e se la popolazione ha una mentalità, il paese è molto più difficile da conquistare perché non appoggiano chi si oppone alle loro idee. E invece si è deciso di stare solo coi fucili puntati, risultato? DISASTRO.
> 
> Che poi tanti ironizzano su Trump, ma lui è stato il primo a definire quello che facevano gli USA in politica estera come nulla più che un gigantesco spreco di soldi per non ottenere nulla, e infatti appena le truppe si sono ritirate in 4 giorni è tornato tutto come prima. Se anche fossero stati 100 anni solo coi fucili puntati non avrebbero cambiato niente, solo sprecato vite, risorse e denaro per non cambiare nulla e ha avuto ragione, come del resto pensano tutti i repubblicani, i quali hanno sempre detto che invece che buttare soldi nei paesi esteri l'america farebbe prima ad investire sulla sicurezza interna e sulle infrastrutture.



Non ci vuole certo Machiavelli per capire che non funziona stare lì con il fucile puntato. E il "tabula rasa" mica si può fare. Pensa te che succederebbe se decidono di fare piazza pulita. "Fascisti, nazisti".

D'altra parte noi ci facciamo stuprare in casa nostra pur di far mantenere agli altri i loro usi e costumi, anzi qualcuno vorrebbe che li adottassimo. Figuriamoci le invettive dei moralisti se tenti di importi sugli altri, nonostante venga fatto nel lungo termine per portare del benessere.

Essere contemporanemente buoni e decisi in queste cose è una cosa che a parecchi non entrerà mai in testa, a causa delle ideologie. Mai.

Vogliamo essere buoni e attenti a non urtare la sensibilità della gente? E allora il prezzo da pagare è questo, fallimenti, sprechi di risorse cosmici e vite umane bruciate nel nulla. Alla fine quello danneggiato sei solo te.

E' giusto "esportare democrazia" e cambiare per sempre la vita di quella gente? Forse sì, forse no.

Se sì, allora la strada da seguire la conosciamo bene, e non è da libro Cuore.
Se no, vanno lasciati in pace. E se vogliono vivere come all'età della pietra, cavoli loro.


----------



## Sam (17 Agosto 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È una sconfitta pesantissima per la NATO, gli americani hanno riconsegnato il paese ai talebani dopo vent'anni.
> Sia Trump che Biden hanno gestito malissimo il ritiro delle forze di occupazione, è a tutti gli effetti un Vietnam 2.0


Non sarebbe cambiato mai nulla.
La colpa non è né di Trump e né di nonno Biden.

Il problema è l’aver trasformato uno stato sovrano in un protettorato per 20 anni senza un piano specifico di emancipazione.

D’altronde quando imbastisci una guerra per meri interessi personali, non potrebbe essere altrimenti.

In Afghanistan manca del tutto la cultura e la classe intellettuale in grado di parlare di sovranità e indipendenza. È un paese che non è ancora nelle condizioni per essere autonomo. È stato fatto lo stesso errore che si è fatto in Africa durante la decolonizzazione, e nessuno ha (volutamente) imparato la lezione.
Ed in entrambi i casi, i risultati sono evidenti.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Agosto 2021)

Ci vogliono 50 anni a cambiare una cultura intera.
Non bastano nemmeno 20 anni, servono i figli dei figli.
Rendiamoci conto che i 20 enni afghani di oggi manco sapranno e immagineranno cosa significherà vivere sotto i talebani barbuti.


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono 50 anni a cambiare una cultura intera.
> Non bastano nemmeno 20 anni, servono i figli dei figli.
> Rendiamoci conto che i 20 enni afghani di oggi manco sapranno e immagineranno cosa significherà vivere sotto i talebani barbuti.


Concordo sul fatto che ci vogliono almeno 50 anni. Perché la nuova generazione ok che ha avuto un periodo più tranquillo ma e stata cresciuta comunque dai genitori... E loro non erano ancora per tutti quei cambiamenti che il protettorato americano aveva portato.
Lì ci volevano generazioni di nonni e parenti che sono andati a scuola, che hanno imparato la libertà. E solo dopo, alla terza generazione avrei avuto pace e libertà. Voglia di combattere per tutto questo.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Agosto 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono 50 anni a cambiare una cultura intera.
> Non bastano nemmeno 20 anni, servono i figli dei figli.
> Rendiamoci conto che i 20 enni afghani di oggi manco sapranno e immagineranno cosa significherà vivere sotto i talebani barbuti.


Ci vuole un progetto serio non una guerra. O non ci vuole proprio nulla, ci devono arrivare da soli.

Non credo sia piacevole vedersi nelle strade perennemente i soldati Americani con il fucile spianato, che ti considerano inferiore (il famoso epiteto "scimmia del deserto"), che ti arrestano senza accusa, che fanno checkpoint nel tuo paese impedentoti di fare la tua vita.

Parliamone eh, non esisteva nessun finale diverso da quello che sta succedendo, e questo é indiscutibilmente merito o colpa della scellerata politica USA in medio oriente.

Sono 30 anni che gli USA bombardano quelle regioni, ed é fantastico leggere i commeti del tipo "Oh, guarda questi Muslim, appena gli dai un briciolo di libertà si trasformano in pazzi religiosi violenti". Da che pulpito poi, dal paese che ha generato più violenza e più guerra negli ultimi 70 anni. Semplice, quando tu vai a rovinare una regione per impossessarti di beni non tuoi significa aver preventivato tutto cio', anzi significa averlo spinto e provocato.

Quanti attacchi terroristici hanno fatto gli Afgani? Quanti paesi ha invaso il tanto deturpato e sanzionato Iran?

Non é tutta colpa dell'occidente sia chiaro, anche loro hanno le loro colpe. Quando pero' per anni bombardi, uccidi innocenti, distruggi, arresti e rubi devi prenderti le tue responsabilità. Qualcuno veramete crede che sia possibile esportare un modello economico con le armi e le bombe? Si puo sradicare una cultura, specie diffidente come uella medio orientale?

Generali USA hanno dichiarato (e le si puo facilmente trovare su internet, basta una rapida ricerca) che é un dovere andare a fare la guerra in Iraq, era un obbligo invadere e distruggere un paese da 26 milioni di persone perché "il nostro Dio é più grande". A proposito di guerra di religione.

Per carità é bello ignorare le responsabilità dell'occidente, ci fa sentire migliori e superiori a uegli incivili. Peccato che la verità sia completamente diversa.

PS: rispondo a te perché é l'ultimo messagio che non condividevo. Pero', ho letto cose molto aberranti nella discussione, niente a che vedere col tuo messaggio pacato.


----------



## sunburn (17 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un progetto serio non una guerra. O non ci vuole proprio nulla, ci devono arrivare da soli.
> 
> Non credo sia piacevole vedersi nelle strade perennemente i soldati Americani con il fucile spianato, che ti considerano inferiore (il famoso epiteto "scimmia del deserto"), che ti arrestano senza accusa, che fanno checkpoint nel tuo paese impedentoti di fare la tua vita.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti. Siamo di fronte a una questione estremamente complessa, sia dal punto di vista interno all'Afghanistan che dal punto di vista geopolitico.
Ho sentito qualcuno dire "si vede che a loro vanno bene i talebani". Certo, infatti i talebani hanno preso il potere sventolando ramoscelli d'ulivo e cantando "all we are saying is give peace a chance"... Vorrei vedere quanti di noi, davanti a cinque ultras interisti armati di bombe e AK-47, non andrebbero in giro col bandierone nerazzurro in un amen. 
L'Afghanistan è un Paese estremamente variegato da ogni punto di vista, motivo per cui vanta una lunghissima tradizione di instabilità politica(e anche i talebani avranno difficoltà a mantenere il potere). E' una terra flagellata e contesa da vari gruppi che ciclicamente ampliano o perdono posizioni di potere con l'uso sistematico della violenza attraverso milizie che, a livello di organizzazione e spesso di dotazioni, sono in tutto e per tutto assimilabili a eserciti statali. Nel momento in cui l'uso e/o la minaccia dell'uso della violenza sono il principale strumento di legittimazione del potere, diventa anche inutile interrogarsi su chi tra i civili sia pro o contro questa o quella fazione: il civile starà dalla parte di chi non lo accoppa. Per convinzione? Per convenienza? Impossibile stabilirlo.
Quanto alla disfatta dell'esercito afghano di questi giorni, sarebbe stato difficile pensare potesse andare diversamente. Sai di essere al servizio di uno Stato che non esiste, sai che chi mette i soldi ti sta lasciando e ti ritrovi a combattere contro un gruppo ben armato, con solidi finanziamenti alle spalle e che ha già stipulato accordi con gli stessi che in teoria dovrebbero sostenerti. 

Purtroppo nel Mondo ci sono centinaia di situazioni che cozzano col nostro modo di vedere la società, ma pensare di "esportare la democrazia" imponendola con la violenza, che sia armata o attuata attraverso una propaganda ideologica in contrasto con una cultura millenaria, è un paradosso logico che non può stare in piedi. Il processo di democratizzazione deve essere un processo spontaneo, se no non regge. 

Nota a margine: l'Italia era a capo del progetto che avrebbe dovuto provvedere alla riforma del sistema giudiziario e penitenziario... E non aggiungo altro...


----------



## vota DC (17 Agosto 2021)

Il governo filocomunista afghano è durato due anni dopo la ritirata dei sovietici nonostante tutti i gruppi combattenti che lo osteggiavano continuassero ad essere supportati dagli americani. Quindi non c'è confronto: quattro giorni di durata con numeri superiori e armamento governativo superiore questa volta. I talebani hanno vinto proprio perché avevano già vinto nelle case e nelle famiglie quando militarmente valevano zero. I talebani si erano presi tutte le campagne MENTRE c'erano ancora gli Usa e gli occidentali.
Senza scomodare il governo afghano armato fino ai denti ("mancano le munizioni" e lamentele varie non riguardano i miliardi versati dagli USA ma la corruzione degli ufficiali....guarda caso i talebani hanno armi americane adesso) la banda del signore della guerra medio è meglio armata e addestrata dei talebani (hanno molti più veterani della guerra contro i sovietici) ma i talebani quando vengono uccisi rispuntano come i funghi!


----------



## Milanoide (17 Agosto 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Che poi tanti ironizzano su Trump, ma lui è stato il primo a definire quello che facevano gli USA in politica estera come nulla più che un gigantesco spreco di soldi per non ottenere nulla, e infatti appena le truppe si sono ritirate in 4 giorni è tornato tutto come prima. Se anche fossero stati 100 anni solo coi fucili puntati non avrebbero cambiato niente, solo sprecato vite, risorse e denaro per non cambiare nulla e ha avuto ragione, come del resto pensano tutti i repubblicani, i quali hanno sempre detto che invece che buttare soldi nei paesi esteri l'america farebbe prima ad investire sulla sicurezza interna e sulle infrastrutture.


Non è che Trump sia scemo o avesse tutti i torti su tutto.
Però un miliardario, plurifallito che paga meno tasse di una commessa di Starbucks qualche problema di credibilità lo ha. Per sé stesso e per chi rappresenta.
Non assolverei i repubblicani, perché le porcherie estere in medio oriente le hanno cominciate i Bush. Con loro, il "pericoloso idealismo" tipico dei democratici era diventato un argomento repubblicano.
Idealismo è qualsiasi vaneggiamento di missione civilizzatrice.
Che poi cosa si vuole civilizzare? Senza la cultura arabo islamica, quella greco romana sarebbe mai emersa?
Avete mai letto i nomi delle stelle?
Se vuoi civilizzare il medio oriente con una cultura bi-trimillenaria alle spalle (per quanto in ritirata), cosa dovresti fare con l'Africa?
Certo, c'erano i Clinton quando partirono i primi bombardamenti in risposta agli assalti alle ambasciate.
Ma stiamo parlando del paese in cui un presidente, ex generale, denunciò l'esistenza del complesso militare industriale che fin dagli anni '60 infiltrava la politica e guidava le scelte.
Le elezioni USA ormai muovono troppi soldi, è una plutocrazia più che una democrazia.
E gli americani sono fra i più ignoranti che vi siano sulla terra, zero consapevolezza di quello che hanno combinato in giro per il mondo e di come vengono percepiti.
E quante volte hanno finito per creare il prossimo mostro che gli si rivolta contro?
Quante volte si può sbagliare nel considerare alleato (occasionale) quello che è un nemico permanente?
È vero che la politica la fai giorno per giorno, con i partner che di volta in volta trovi, ma ci voleva un genio per capire che se togli una dittatura in Iraq finisci per favorire l'Iran?
E del Pakistan? Quanto ti sei potuto fidare in tutta la guerra contro il terrorismo?
E gli Stinger per abbattere gli elicotteri d'assalto Sovietici, agli Afghani e prime milizie radicali islamiste chi li diede?
Questo al netto delle relazioni pericolose fra famiglia Saud e vertici USA prima, durante e dopo 9/11.
Lasciarli nel loro brodo e difendere la civiltà come la intendiamo noi a casa nostra.
Ah, comunque Cinesi e Talebani amiconi , al pari di Cinesi e Iraniani. Basta non parlare dei centri di rieducazione per gli Uiguri.
Niente di nuovo sotto al cielo.
La Francia guidata da un cardinale era alleata con monarchie protestanti.
È la politica bellezza!


----------



## kYMERA (18 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra Trump, è Biden che ha creato questo casino.


Guarda che gli accordi tra Talebani e USA dovrebbero essere stati decisi da Pompeo e quindi già in epoca Trump no?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Agosto 2021)

Però ragazzi, si parla tanto delle responsabilità dell'Occidente e della coalizione che ha fallito, però nessuno si chiede che cosa hanno negli ultimi venti anni gli uomini afghani.

Quando c'erano gli Occidentali in Afghanistan, hanno opposto una resistenza simile a quella dei partigiani contro i nazisti.

Con i talebani si sono arresi senza neanche combattere.

E' evidente che alla fine l'afghano medio la pensa come i talebani: vogliono un Paese tutto Corano, Ak-47 e Allah Akbar, dove la donna è un pezzo di carne che deve restare reclusa in casa a sgravare i figli, i diritti umani sono un complotto giudaico massonico e l'Islam domina ogni aspetto della vita.

Se a loro sta bene così che cosa possiamo fare?

Siamo rimasti 20 anni in quel buco. Quanto dovevamo rimanere, un secolo?

Il cancro di quel Paese è rappresentato dalla religione. Hanno lasciato tutti i religiosi nelle chiese e nelle scuole. E' come se gli Alleati dopo aver vinto la guerra, anziché organizzare una Norimberga, avessero lasciato i nazi nelle scuole e in tutte le istituzioni. E' normale che poi non appena te ne vai le SS tornano al potere.


Poi sento parlare delle femministe (???), di Biden, Trump, Bush...va bene eh, ma loro quel cancro ce l'hanno da più di 1000 anni.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi, si parla tanto delle responsabilità dell'Occidente e della coalizione che ha fallito, però nessuno si chiede che cosa hanno negli ultimi venti anni gli uomini afghani.
> 
> Quando c'erano gli Occidentali in Afghanistan, hanno opposto una resistenza simile a quella dei partigiani contro i nazisti.
> 
> ...


Infatti non bisognava fare nulla in primo luogo, e dovresti anche chiederti il perché uno preferisce il talebano.

Mi stupisce questo approccio, ma uno si aspetta qualcosa di diverso da chi entra nel tuo paese e ti riduce in uno stato sottomesso, che ti invia il padre o il figlio in prigione senza prove, che ti entra in casa a qualunque ora, che ti bombarda quando puo, che ti vieta la libera circolazione e che praticamente ti dice in faccia che sei inferiore e che devi adeguarti. A parte che dubito il reale obbiettivo sia mai stato l'esportazione della democrazia, é una bella favola per calmare le acque, l'Afghanista in quella zona é l'unico stato che offriva una sicura invasione. Una volta conquistato hai una base militare strategica. Dall'Afghanistan accedi all'Iraq e poi hai un po l'egemonia su quella zona.

Ma cosa avranno mai fatto gli Afghani per meritarsi questo? Cosa c'entravano con l'11 settembre? Cosa fanno di diverso riguardo alle libertà personali rispetto ai vari Arabia Saudita, Corea del Nord, Cina, Russia o vari stati Africani? L'unica loro colpa é quella di non potersi difendere come questi altri stati, di non essere strategicamente importanti o di non avere intrallazzi personali con gli USA. 

Per non parlare di cosa é siccesso all'Iraq dopo la ritirata. Sono cose talmente logiche che non mi ponevo neanche la domanda, perché a differenza dell'Europa dove i soldi gli Americani gli hanno messi e spesi, laggiù invece i soldi se li sono presi ed hanno lasciato solo distruzione in Iraq. 

Difficile dire se sono contenti del talebano, di sicuro tra il nemico estero e quello interno preferiscono quello interno, anzi gli americani avranno solo rallentato il processo di emacipazione rendondo ai loro occhi "simpatici" i talebani. 

Già che ci siamo chiediamoci come mai da un giorno all'altro un musulmano viene a farsi esplodere o a fare una strage in occidente, stranamente da quando quelli la hanno cominciato ad interferire da loro rendendogli la vita un inferno. Egitto, Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan, Siria tutti stati sostenuti prima o dopo dagli americani che hanno lasciato strascichi di odio, e qui ovviamente non se ne parla, ma loro sanno bene cosa succede dietro le quinte.

Esempio: Mubarak. Sostenuto per 30 anni dalla casa bianca, all'inizio delle inevitabili primavere arabe hanno cambiato sponda, scaricato i responsabili e detto di essere dalla parte dei cittadini. Questi ovviamente dopo anni di pseudo-dominazione Americani credevi potessero instaurare una democrazia o una teocrazia? Molti paesi non hanno fatto altro che arretrarsi in questi anni.

Smettiamola di intervenire ovunque, e lasciamogli attraversare il loro percorso. Se proprio vuoi fare qualcosa allora non la cominci sicuramente con un invasione armata. Poi ci illudiamo di avere il miglior sistema culturale-economico. Per carità per me é cosi, come per te, ma per il resto del modo no. Vogliono avere la stessa ricchezza, ma vivere con la loro cultura e le loro tradizioni.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Agosto 2021)

Serviva quel genio di Bidet per rovinare in una manciata di giorni quello che è stato fatto in vent'anni. 
Ora aspettiamoci ondate di profughi e, se va peggio, anche qualche attentato.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2021)

E' veramente incredibile quello che sto leggendo e sentendo in questi giorni. Incredibile.

Da una parte, nonostante il fallimento, vedo gente che è subito pronta a ripetere ciecamente il medesimo errore, così, come se non fosse successo nulla. Aiutiamoli, questo è il mantra, eh.

Ma cosa vuoi aiutare? Ma quante volte dobbiamo romperci la testa contro il muro? Aiutiamoli, ma con le bandierine della pace e i mazzi di rose. E certo, i Talebani stramazzano al suolo quando sentono l'odore dei fiori.

Bah.

Da quell'altra, ovviamente in casa nostra si tifa per i Talebani. Eh sì. Proprio tifo da stadio, e qualcuno non vedeva l'ora che succedesse.

Sì, perchè ovviamente i sinistroidi non hanno perso neppure un nanosecondo di tempo per cominciare a latrare di aiuti e corridoi umanitari, chiaro. Gli altri fanni disastri e noi dobbiamo rimediare, certo.

Cioè, quella è la scusa, in realtà non si vede l'ora di alimentare l'ideologia da solidarietà per rimarcare quanto siamo bravi, ma soprattutto, far entrare possibili nuovi voti per i partiti che starebbero morendo senza l'afflusso di disperati da fuori, e tutto il carrozzone che muovono.

Quell'altro demente di Coattoianni ce l'ha con Salvini, mica con i Talebani. Che terrorista antiitagliano maledetto. I Talebani possono stare tranquilli, con questa gente nel nostro governo non hanno nulla da temere, anzi, magari troveranno finanziamenti sotto forma di aiuti per la "scolarizzazione", la "sanità", e altre stupidaggini.

Lunga vita ai Talebani.


----------



## sunburn (18 Agosto 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' veramente incredibile quello che sto leggendo e sentendo in questi giorni. Incredibile.
> 
> Da una parte, nonostante il fallimento, vedo gente che è subito pronta a ripetere ciecamente il medesimo errore, così, come se non fosse successo nulla. Aiutiamoli, questo è il mantra, eh.
> 
> ...


Erano tutti disperati perché, iniziato il semestre bianco, non sapevano come passare le giornate. Adesso hanno il passatempo fino all'elezione del nuovo Presidente della Repubblica. C'è solo il problema che gli afghani si muoveranno prevalentemente via terra, quindi non ci saranno molte foto di barconi da gettare in pasto all'opinione pubblica, ma sono fiducioso che riusciranno a tenersi impegnati. Magari, approfittando della loro distrazione, è la volta buona che si riesce a combinare qualcosa di buono per il nostro Paese.


----------



## Shmuk (18 Agosto 2021)

E pensare che ai tempi, almeno Kabul, era una città all'occidentale.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Agosto 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Erano tutti disperati perché, iniziato il semestre bianco, non sapevano come passare le giornate. Adesso hanno il passatempo fino all'elezione del nuovo Presidente della Repubblica. C'è solo il problema che gli afghani si muoveranno prevalentemente via terra, quindi non ci saranno molte foto di barconi da gettare in pasto all'opinione pubblica, ma sono fiducioso che riusciranno a tenersi impegnati. Magari, approfittando della loro distrazione, è la volta buona che si riesce a combinare qualcosa di buono per il nostro Paese.



Oh, hai ricominciato a considerarmi. Chissà cosa mai avevo combinato prima.

Tranquillo, i barconi saranno stracarichi di profughi afghani. Anzitutto tutte le strade portano in Libia, e poi la Turchia ha già messo le mani avanti e stanno tirando su i muri per eliminare gli afflussi dalla parte est.

A margine, poi noi ovviamente parliamo solo del muro in Messico, con la Turchia mica ci permettiamo, quelli basta che ci guardano e noi ci pisciamo nelle mutande.

I profughi certo non passeranno attraverso le steppe russe, nè circumnavigheranno il globo. Perciò se sei uno scafista/ongista, datti da fare che lavoro ce n'è.

L'unico problema è il numero, dei profughi. Tenuto conto che:

- a parte Kabul, la città più grande avrà si è no mezzo milione di persone
- teoricamente non esiste solo l'Itaglia sul globo terracqueo come posto dove andare
- i Talebani di certo non ti aiutano a fuggire, anzi ti sparano
- i contadini dispersi nelle montagne non si mettono di certo a fare il cammino di Santiago de Compostela per scappare chissà dove

allora, mi aspetto sì e no una cinquantina di persone.

Vedremo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Agosto 2021)

ho già sentito diverse persone dirmi che i "Nuovi Talebani" non sono cattivi ma molto più moderati. Devo dire che hanno fatto progressi nel marketing non c'è che dire questi talebani, avranno dei buoni social media manager sicuramente.


----------



## vota DC (18 Agosto 2021)

Biden ha sequestrato i 9 miliardi della banca centrale afghana. Ha detto esplicitamente che il piano è affamare gli afghani per rendere impopolare i talebani.
Cioè un movimento propone il medioevo denunciando gli occidentali per il declino invece che loro stessi e puntualmente gli Usa tirano fuori l'unico provvedimento che garantisce popolarità.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> E pensare che ai tempi, almeno Kabul, era una città all'occidentale.


Scusa ma possibile che dobbiamo vedere il mondo sempre dalla prospettiva "occidentale"? I valori occidentali non devono per forza essere gli stessi di quelli di altri popoli. Non servono americani o altri per esportare i valori occidentali. Un paese cambia solo grazie ad una rivoluzione del popolo stesso. Se al 60/70% della popolazione sta bene lo status quo allora che vuoi farci? Decisione loro, paese loro e facciano come vogliono. E poi sappiamo benissimo che noi siamo andati li per altri motivi e sicuramente non per portare libertà. Chi ha iniziato tutto questo casino siamo stati noi dagli anni 70, con gli USA che hanno incominciato a mettere zizzania qua e la in quella regione tra presidenti e Re tolti e rimessi. Siccome gli americani e britannici hanno fatto un errore all'inizio, ovvero insegnare ai sauditi il know-how per estrarre petrolio ma lasciare a loro il controllo di maggioranza, hanno pensato bene di prendersi le risorse con la forza.
Ricordiamoci che che fino a fine 80 ed inizio 90 nel Medioriente se ne stavano per conto loro a farsi gli affari propri..


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Col ritiro della truppe statunitensi ed alleati, i Talebani in poco più di un paio di settimane hanno preso il controllo dell'Afghanistan. Kabul, ultima roccaforte del governo centrale, è caduta. A riportalo sono tutti i media.


Poveri afghani, 20 anni di guerra e poi abbandonati a sé stessi in questo modo.. Evidenza del fatto che ormai il medioriente interessa sempre meno (guarda caso con gli usa che ormai non hanno più bisogno del petrolio arabo).. Ma qua davvero siamo di fronte ad una fuga vergognosa, i Talebani hanno ripreso il paese praticamente senza combattere.. Mah.. 
Adesso finirà peggio della siria perché hanno già iniziato a bloccare i fondi internazionali e le riserve di moneta estera.. Praticamente i Talebani non avranno soldi x gestire nulla (che sia una "ritorsione" perché hanno detto che l'Afghanistan non sarà più la terra dell'oppio?).. La popolazione sarà lasciata a morire di fame


----------



## Shmuk (19 Agosto 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa ma possibile che dobbiamo vedere il mondo sempre dalla prospettiva "occidentale"? I valori occidentali non devono per forza essere gli stessi di quelli di altri popoli. Non servono americani o altri per esportare i valori occidentali. Un paese cambia solo grazie ad una rivoluzione del popolo stesso. Se al 60/70% della popolazione sta bene lo status quo allora che vuoi farci? Decisione loro, paese loro e facciano come vogliono. E poi sappiamo benissimo che noi siamo andati li per altri motivi e sicuramente non per portare libertà. Chi ha iniziato tutto questo casino siamo stati noi dagli anni 70, con gli USA che hanno incominciato a mettere zizzania qua e la in quella regione tra presidenti e Re tolti e rimessi. Siccome gli americani e britannici hanno fatto un errore all'inizio, ovvero insegnare ai sauditi il know-how per estrarre petrolio ma lasciare a loro il controllo di maggioranza, hanno pensato bene di prendersi le risorse con la forza.
> Ricordiamoci che che fino a fine 80 ed inizio 90 nel Medioriente se ne stavano per conto loro a farsi gli affari propri..



La mia voleva solo quasi del tutto essere descrittiva di un tempo che fu, ed ora non c'è più. La qual cosa prima è impressionante, e stride con le condizioni del Paese attuale, anche prima del ritorno talebano, e per secondo, significa che sarebbe virtualmente nelle loro "corde" come "prospettiva", solo questo. Poi se proprio vogliamo, non nascondiamoci dietro un dito: la cosiddetta civiltà occidentale è LA CIVILTA' dell'umanità, al giorno presente, quindi augurarla ad altri paesi (non imporla) non è voler loro tanto male...


----------

